# Raideliikenne > Metrot >  Turvaton metro

## teme

Laitetaan nyt tähän foorumiin, kun en sopivampaakaan keksi. Helsingin Tietokeskuksen turvallisuuskysely on joukkoliikenteen kannalta ikävää luettavaa:



> Edellisistä poiketen turvallisuus julkisessa liikenteessä, erityisesti liikennevälineissä, koetaan heikommaksi kuin vuonna 2003. Turvallisimmaksi koetaan liikkuminen bussilla ja vähiten turvalliseksi koetaan metro, jota käyttävistä naisvastaajista puolet kokee metrossa jonkinasteista turvattomuutta ilta-aikaan.


http://www.hel2.fi/Tietokeskus/tiedo..._tuominen.html

Myös Hesari uutisoi aiheesta, http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/artikkeli/.../1135232337760

Minua jotenkin yllätti, että raitiovaunu koetaan selvästi turvallisemmaksi kuin metro tai paikallisjuna, vaikka senkin turvallisuuden koetaan laskeneen. Metrossa olonsa koki turvalliseksi tai melko turvalliseksi 50%, junassa n. 55% ja ratikassa yli 70%.

Mikäköhän tässä on, ratikassa on paljon vähemmän valvontaa kuin metrossa tai junissa, ja pummillakin matkustaa suurempi osa matkustajista. En oikein ole varma auttaisivatko portit metroon tai lisätty valvonta tästä syystä. Vai onko tässä vaan kyse siitä, että metro ja paikallisjunat kulkevat turvattomammiksi koetuilla alueilla?

----------


## 339-DF

> Vai onko tässä vaan kyse siitä, että metro ja paikallisjunat kulkevat turvattomammiksi koetuilla alueilla?


Varmaan osittain siitäkin. Ja avainsana on juuri tuo "koetaan". Ihmiset myös kokevat automaattimetron turvattomammaksi kuin kuljettajallisen, vaikka tosiasiassa turvallisuus ei välttämättä olisi automaatissa huonompi.

Luulen, että ratikka voittaa metron ja junat siksi, että siellä on kuljettaja, jonka uskotaan tuovan turvallisuutta. Ratikka myös pysähtyy useammin, joten sieltä pääsee tarvittaessa nopeammin pois. Ratikassa ei ole turvattomalta tuntuvia pussinperiä, umpikujia, kuten junissa vaunujen päätyosastoissa.

Ratikka kulkee maan päällä ja kaupunkitilassa, joten voidaan ajatella, että ulkopuoleltakin saisi tarvittaessa apua. Jos joku alkaa vaikka Linnunlaulussa räiskiä aseella, niin viisi minuuttia voi mesota ilman että kukaan ulkopuolinen huomaa mitään. Esim. San Franciscossa busseissa on hälytysnappi, jonka huomaamatonta painamista ei mitenkään havaitse sisältä bussista, mutta ulkopuolella linjatunnuskilpiin ilmestyy tunnuksen sijaan teksti "Emergency, call 911" jolloin ulkopuoliset voivat hälyttää paikalle apua.

Muutenkin ihminen kokee usein suuren ja persoonattoman turvattomaksi. Se pätee tähänkin: mitä pienempi kulkuneuvo, sitä turvallisempi (järjestys bussi, rv, metro/juna).

----------


## Antero Alku

Danielin syitä täydennän vielä sillä, että turvattomuuden tunne metrossa muodostuu itse junassa koetun tuntemuksen lisäksi tuntemuksesta metron asematiloissa. Tällaisia tiloja käytävineen ja nurkkineen, joiden takana joku voi olla piilossa, ei ratikassa ole lainkaan. Pysäkkikatos on läpinäkyvä lasikoppi ja pysäkit ovat katutilassa, jossa on muitakin ihmisiä ja sosiaalinen kontrolli.

Turvattomuuden tunteeseen vaikuttaa myös tilan koko suhteessa ihmismäärään. Turvattomuutta ei koeta päiväsaikaan kun porukkaa on liikkeellä paljon. Ilta on paha, koska liikkujia on vähän. Tilat ovat liian suuria ja autioita, mikä ei tunnu mukavalta. Vaunussakin voi käydä niin, että osuu yksin pelottavan porukan kanssa samaan vaunuun.

Ratikan kuljettaja on samassa tilassa kuin matkustajat, vaikka onkin jonkinlaisessa kopissa. Kopissa on kumminkin lasiseinät ja siten yhteys matkustamoon. Meillä ratikat ovat myös varsin pieniä, joten kuljettajan läsnäolo on "vahvempaa". Ulkomailla pitkissä ratikoissa kuljettajalla on kojelaudassa monitorinäkymä kameroiden kautta koko vaunuun.

Antero

----------


## Markku K

> Ulkomailla pitkissä ratikoissa kuljettajalla on kojelaudassa monitorinäkymä kameroiden kautta koko vaunuun.


Varsinainen liikenneturvallisuusidea*?*  :Cool:  
"Kuljettaja kertoi kuulustelussa ajaneensa kolarin koska seurasi ajon aikana vaunun takaosan kamerakuvaa monitorista..."

----------


## kemkim

> Turvattomuutta ei koeta päiväsaikaan kun porukkaa on liikkeellä paljon. Ilta on paha, koska liikkujia on vähän. Tilat ovat liian suuria ja autioita, mikä ei tunnu mukavalta. Vaunussakin voi käydä niin, että osuu yksin pelottavan porukan kanssa samaan vaunuun.


Tässä osuit naulan kantaan. Pelottava porukkakaan ei haittaa päiväsaikaan kun on muitakin. Sen sijaan yöllä, kun istuu yksin vaunussa ja porukka tulee istumaan samoille penkeille viereen, se alkaa olla jo turvattoman tuntuista. Usein olen huomannut, kuinka porukat mesoavat tyhjässä vaunussa paljon enemmän, taas täydessä vaunussa ovat kunnolla.

----------


## teme

> Luulen, että ratikka voittaa metron ja junat siksi, että siellä on kuljettaja, jonka uskotaan tuovan turvallisuutta. Ratikka myös pysähtyy useammin, joten sieltä pääsee tarvittaessa nopeammin pois. Ratikassa ei ole turvattomalta tuntuvia pussinperiä, umpikujia, kuten junissa vaunujen päätyosastoissa.


Kysäisin vaimon mielipidettä, sanoi samaa.

Sitä minä vaan mietin mitä metroissa pitäisi sitten tehdä? Portteja on puuhattu, en vaan oikein ole varma olisiko niistä mitään apua. Lisää vartijoita? Muita ideoita?

Minua muuten hieman kummastuttaa, että meillä on erikseen vartijoita ja lipuntarkastajia. Toimenkuva on toki eri, mutta kai se vartija voisi lippujakin tarkastaa. Vai onko tässä kyse siitä että tarkastaja on virkamies, vartija ei?

----------


## kuukanko

> Toimenkuva on toki eri, mutta kai se vartija voisi lippujakin tarkastaa. Vai onko tässä kyse siitä että tarkastaja on virkamies, vartija ei?


Tarkastusmaksulain mukaan "matkalipun tarkastuksessa voi olla apuna tarkastusmaksun perimisoikeuden saaneen julkisyhteisön tai viranomaisen toimeksiannosta järjestyksenvalvoja". Tuota apuna olemista kuitenkin sovelletaan niin, että tilanteessa on paikalla lipuntarkastaja. Tilannetta voisi muuttaa joko tulkitsemalla lakia sopivasti tai määrittelemällä tuo "apuna oleminen" esim. tarkastusmaksuasetuksessa niin, että itse tarkastajan ei tarvitse olla läsnä (jolloin vartija ei voisi antaa tarkastusmaksua, mutta lain nojalla voisi poistaa liputtoman matkustajan kulkuneuvosta tai laiturialueelta).

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Danielin syitä täydennän vielä sillä, että turvattomuuden tunne metrossa muodostuu itse junassa koetun tuntemuksen lisäksi tuntemuksesta metron asematiloissa. Tällaisia tiloja käytävineen ja nurkkineen, joiden takana joku voi olla piilossa, ei ratikassa ole lainkaan. Pysäkkikatos on läpinäkyvä lasikoppi ja pysäkit ovat katutilassa, jossa on muitakin ihmisiä ja sosiaalinen kontrolli.


Jotenkin koen että  rautatielähiliikenteessä esiintyy enemmän häiriköintiä  kuin metrossa tai muissa kulkuneuvoissa. Syy: lähijunien vuoroväli on pidempi, ja häirikkö ehtii käydä pummaamassa ja haistattelemassa jokaista asemalla odottavaa ennenkuin juna saapuu paikalle. Lähijunat ovat metrojunia lyhyempiä, ja häirikkö pääsee 1-runkoisessa lähiujunassa kiertelemään joka vaunuosastossa, kunnes löytää "uhrin" jonka kimppuun käydä, useimmiten ujo naismatkustaja joka ei uskalla pistää hantiin. Myös pikkulapset ovat heidän suosiossaan. Metrossa, M100-sarjan junissa ei pääse kulkemaan ollenkaan vaunujen välissä ja jos yhteistyöhalukasta uhria ei lyödy, hän turhautuu. Junissa eivät muut matkustajat viitsti tehdä häiriköinnille mitään koska luotetaan että konnari hoitaa häiriköt ulos, vaikka ei tee sitä. Häirikkö aistii aina milloin konnari on lähettyvillä ja siistii käytöstään kunnes hän on ohittanut vaunuosaston. Junissa häiriköt matkustavat usein pääteasemalle asti, eli piinaavat koko matkan ajan, koska rähjäisimmät vuokratalolähiöt on rakennettu juuri pääteasemien läheisyyteen.

t. Rainer

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Sitä minä vaan mietin mitä metroissa pitäisi sitten tehdä? Portteja on puuhattu, en vaan oikein ole varma olisiko niistä mitään apua. Lisää vartijoita? Muita ideoita?



Olen sitä mieltä, että ainakin poistumisreittien määrää voisi juna- ja metroasemilla lisätä. Heti ensimmäisenä juolahti mieleen Sörnäisten metroasema, jossa koko laiturialue on suuri pussinperä, kun jo rullaportaiden alapäässä on usein keskellä päivääkin häiriöporukka. Jopa Siilitien "ulkoilmaasema" on pussinperä ja hieman ahdistava.

Itsehän en metroa juurikaan käytä ja junaakin hieman vältän, sillä koen ne turvattomiksi. Turvattomuus johtuu monestakin asiasta: vauhdista, koosta, laiturikorkeuksista, ulospääsyn vaikeudesta, tunneleista, ilmapiiristä... Helsingin seudun lähijunat ja metro ja Berliinin maanalaiset sekä S-bahn ovat sellaisia, joissa olen päiväsaikaankin nähnyt yhtä ja toista häirikköä. Vähemmän levoton olen kuitenkin ollut mm. Lontoossa ja Prahassa, joissa molemmissa taitaakin nykyään olla jo muutakin valvontaa kuin vain muiden matkustajien tarkkailu.

Raitiovaunuissa turvallisuudentunnetta tuo mm. se, että vaunu liikkuu yleensä kadulla eikä siihen tarvita yli metrin korkuista laituria. Tämä mahdollistaa varman poispääsyn, etenkin, jos vauhti ei ole 70 km/h, vaan tuttu ja turvallinen 14 km/h  :Smile: .

----------


## teme

> Tilannetta voisi muuttaa joko tulkitsemalla lakia sopivasti tai määrittelemällä tuo "apuna oleminen" esim. tarkastusmaksuasetuksessa niin, että itse tarkastajan ei tarvitse olla läsnä (jolloin vartija ei voisi antaa tarkastusmaksua, mutta lain nojalla voisi poistaa liputtoman matkustajan kulkuneuvosta tai laiturialueelta).


Käytännössä tämä johtaisi siihen, että vartija kävisi kyselemässä nimenomaan epäilyttävän näköisiltä tyypeiltä lippuja. Tässä on ongelmansa, mutta ei minusta lipun pyytäminen ole ahdistelua ja ilman lippua olevalla ei ole mitään oikeutta olla liikennevälineessä tai asemalla.




> Junissa eivät muut matkustajat viitsti tehdä häiriköinnille mitään koska luotetaan että konnari hoitaa häiriköt ulos, vaikka ei tee sitä. Häirikkö aistii aina milloin konnari on lähettyvillä ja siistii käytöstään kunnes hän on ohittanut vaunuosaston.


Kun näitä kailotuskamppanjoita kerran tehdään, niin paikallaan voisi olla joku kamppanja ja lennokas slogan informaatiosisällöllä häiriköitä ei tarvitse sietää ja niistä tulee ilmoittaa henkilökunnalle. Tai soittaa YTV:lle.




> Olen sitä mieltä, että ainakin poistumisreittien määrää voisi juna- ja metroasemilla lisätä. Heti ensimmäisenä juolahti mieleen Sörnäisten metroasema, jossa koko laiturialue on suuri pussinperä, kun jo rullaportaiden alapäässä on usein keskellä päivääkin häiriöporukka.


Sisäänkäynti Sörnäisten laiturialueen toiseen päähän ei ole huono idea, kustannukset vaan ovat kovat. Ehkä siellä voisi olla pelkät portaat, hissit ja liukuportaat löytyy kuitenkin toisesta päästä, vai miten nuo määräykset menee? Toisaalta se tekee taas tilasta vaikeamman valvoa kun on enemmän sisäänkäyntejä.

Olin muuten kuuntelemassa kesällä Hesarin keskustelutilaisuutta, puhuttaessa Vaasanaukiosta Maija Anttila tokaisi että metron sisäänkäynti pitäisi purkaa aukiolta. En oikein lämpene idealle.

----------


## kemkim

> Sisäänkäynti Sörnäisten laiturialueen toiseen päähän ei ole huono idea, kustannukset vaan ovat kovat. Ehkä siellä voisi olla pelkät portaat, hissit ja liukuportaat löytyy kuitenkin toisesta päästä, vai miten nuo määräykset menee?.


Portaat nyt voisivat olla vähän huono ratkaisu, mutta hissiä kannatan toiseen päähän. Hissiä on helppo valvoa, ettei sinne pesiydy ongelmaporukkaa, portaisiin taas voi eksyä sitä sun tätä hiipparia. Hissi olisi lisäksi aika helppo laittaa samaan kuiluun, jossa ovat ilmanvaihtolaitteetkin toisessa päässä. Kyllä Kurvi on siistiytynyt niistä ajoista, kun 2000-luvun alussa naiset harrastivat avointa prostituointia ja Syntipukki-kapakka jouduttiin lopettamaan, koska puukkotappeluita alkoi olla niin paljon, että portsarikaan ei niille mitään mahtanut.

----------


## kuukanko

> Hissiä on helppo valvoa, ettei sinne pesiydy ongelmaporukkaa


Metroasemien hissit ovat mielestäni kyllä niitä kaikkein ikävämpiä kohteita. Melkein aina niissä haisee virtsa ja siellä sitä ollaan sitten nalkissa, jos joku epämiellyttävä henkilö tulee samaan hissiin.

----------


## Albert

> Käytännössä tämä johtaisi siihen, että vartija kävisi kyselemässä nimenomaan epäilyttävän näköisiltä tyypeiltä lippuja.


Epäilyttävän näköinen? Eikös Lontoon maanalaisessa tässä taannoin suorastaan ammuttu epäilyttävän näköinen tyyppi. Taisi vaan ainoa epäilyttävä asia olla se, että hänessä oli, kuten britit aikanaan niin "kauniisti" sanoivat, hieman tervanväriä.
Ja muuten koko tästä ketjusta:  :Tongue:

----------


## Resiina

> Sisäänkäynti Sörnäisten laiturialueen toiseen päähän ei ole huono idea


Mihin kohtaan tämä toinen sisäänkäynti sijoittuisi (Maanpinnalla), ja onko sitä ollut koskaan suunnitelmissa.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Metroasemien hissit ovat mielestäni kyllä niitä kaikkein ikävämpiä kohteita. Melkein aina niissä haisee virtsa ja siellä sitä ollaan sitten nalkissa, jos joku epämiellyttävä henkilö tulee samaan hissiin.


Eräänä päivänä käytin Kalasataman metroaseman hissiä ja karu totuus paljastui keskellä kirkasta päivää. Syyllinen seisoskeli nolona hissin alapäässä lämmittelemässä. Lasitettu hissi ja valoisa aika. Kyllä on härskiä touhua!




> Mihin kohtaan tämä toinen sisäänkäynti sijoittuisi (Maanpinnalla), ja onko sitä ollut koskaan suunnitelmissa.


On ollut suunnitelmissa ja vaihtoehto taitaa olla edelleen tulevaisuudessa auki. Toinen sisäänkäynti sijaitsee torkkelinmäellä, josta on myös nykyään yhteydet väestönsuojaan ja parkkiluolaan.

----------


## teme

> Epäilyttävän näköinen? Eikös Lontoon maanalaisessa tässä taannoin suorastaan ammuttu epäilyttävän näköinen tyyppi.


Totesin vaan mihin se todennäköisesti johtaisi jos vartijat tarkastaisivat lippuja. Minustakin se on ongelma, mutta aika pieni sellainen.

----------


## Tonttu18

Minun mielestäni pitäisi aina olla 2-3 vartijaa siinä laiturilla ja sitten tarkastusmaksu voisi olla paljon enemmän kuin se on juuri nyt (jopa 200).

En käytä metroa ollenkaan koska se on niin epäturvallinen!  :Frown:

----------


## juhanahi

Tässä viestiketjussa ollaan pääosin käsitelty turvallisuudentunnetta, kuten siis tutkimuksessakin. Sen sijaan vähemmän ollaan keskitytty esimerkiksi niihin järjestelmiin ja toimintatapoihin, joilla turvallisuutta on pyritty parantamaan. 

Metroasemat ovat valaistuja ja kauttaaltaan kameravalvottuja. Laitureilla on hätäpuhelimia. Metrolla on laaja järjestyksenpito-organisaatio; vartijoita on saatavilla koko ajan; heitä on niin asemilla kuin junissakin liikkeellä.  

Sen sijaan turvallisiksi kehutut raitiovaunupysäkit ovat yleensä varsin heikosti valaistuja eikä erityisesti pysäkkejä palvelevaa kameravalvontaa ole. Ainoa mahdollinen hälytyslaite on oma kännykkä ja mahdollinen organisaatio, johon järjestyksenpidollisessa ongelmassa voi ottaa yhteyttä, on poliisi. Lisäksi sijainnin ilmoittaminen voi olla avuntarvitsijalle metroasemia vaikeampaa ja epätarkempaa, ja avuntulon viipyminen on vartijoin varustettua metrojärjestelmää todennäköisempää.

Metroasemilla pysähtyy kaikkein huonoimmassa tapauksessa metro 10 minuutin välein per raide, suurimmalla osalla asemia harvimmillaan 5 min välein / raide. Jos ajatellaan ylipäätään tilanteita, joissa juna (ja "elämää") on asemalla, niitä tulee metrossa vastaan muutaman minuutin välein. Vaan seisoppa iltasella jossain ratikkapysäkillä...

Raitiovaunupysäkiltä poistuminen on yleensä nopeampaa kuin metroasemalta, mutta kummalla oikeastaan hämärän peittoon jäävä mukilointi on todennäköisempää? Valoisalla ja valvotulla metroasemalla, josta tekijän pitää poistua tiedossa olevia reitteijä pitkin? Vaiko pimeällä ratikkapysäkillä, jossa tekoa ei välttämättä kukaan huomaa ja tekijä pääsee pötkimään pakoon mihin suuntaan vaan?

Metrojunissa on myös hätäpuhelimia (uusissa ja peruskorjatuissa junissa 6 kpl per vaunu), ja tulevaisuudessa niiden kameravalvontakin tullee yhä kattavammaksi. Seinällä on myös puhelinnumero, jolla saa yhteyden metron järjestyksenpitoon.

Tässä nyt muutamia pointteja, jotka tulivat ensinnä mieleen, kun täällä alettiin julistamaan metroa julistettiin niin epäturvalliseksi, ettei sitä voi käyttää.

*Muttamutta.* Tämä viesti ei nyt ollenkaan tarkoita sitä, etteikö minunkin mielestäni matkustajien turvallisuudentunteelle tulisi tehdä jotain. Kyllä täytyy. Ei auta, jos jokin kulkuväline oikeasti on hyvinkin turvallinen, jos se ei kulkuneuvon käyttäjistä siltä tunnu. Tuon tutkimuksen valossa turvallisuudentunne on huonontunut joukkoliikenteessä ylipäätään. Jotain niinsanotusti tarttis tehrä. Mikähän sitten oikein auttaisi? 

Joitain ratkaisuehdotuksia on jo käsitelty tässä viestiketjussa. Vartijoiden ja valvonnan lisääminen, ja sitä kautta nollatoleranssiin pyrkiminen tai ainakin sen lähentyminen olisi varmasti yksi ratkaisu. Näkyvällä valvonnalla voitaisiin karkoitettaisiin häiriköitä, poistaa heitä tehokkaammin ja toisaalta myös luoda turvallisuudentunnetta silloinkin kun häiriköitä ei ole. Tässä metro on muuten vahvoilla, sillä varsin toimiva organisaatiopohja järjestyksenpidolle on jo olemassa, samoin kuin valvontakamera- ja hätäpuhelinverkosto.

Lisäksi uskoisin, että tuloksia voitaisiin saavuttaa matkustajille suunnatulla informaatiolla, kuten täällä jo ehdotettiinkin. Metrovaunuissa on nyt jo 6 kpl turvallisuusohjetarroja / vaunu, mutta tuon tietouden näkyvyyttä pitäisi jollain tavalla vielä lisätä. Matkustajien pitäisi ensinäkin tietää, että apua on saatavilla. Lisäksi heidän tulisi tietää, kuinka sitä apua saa paikalle. Ja ennen kaikkea tulisi tiedostaa, että järjestyksenpitoon voi olla yhteydessä paitsi hädän hetkellä, myös silloin kuin matkustusrauha tai turvallisuudentunne kärsii vaikkapa kyytiin tulleesta matkustajasta, vaikkei suoranaista uhkaa olisikaan.

Toki hyvää palvelua olisi, että liikennöitsijä hoitaisi turvallisuudentunnetta selkeästi heikentävät tekijät (=erityisesti häiriköt) pois. Valvonnan lisääminen auttaisi tähän. Metron tapauksessa myös portit olisivat varmasti yksi ratkaisu.

----------


## sam

Itse koen eniten turvattomuutta puolityhjissä lähijunissa, joissa osastointi estää koko tilan skannaamisen kerralla mahdollisten häiriköiden varalta. Metrolla kuljen yleensä lähinnä Sörnäisten länsipuolella, missä sosiaalista kontrollia ylläpitäviä kanssamatkustajia riittää vuorokaudenajasta riippumatta. Kerran tosin nousin Vuosaaresta arki-iltana kymmenen aikaan M100-vaunuun, jossa lähes ainoana matkustajana lisäkseni Itikseen asti oli muutaman penkkirivin päässä minua haastavasti kulmat kurtussa tuijottava nuorimies. Silloin vatsassa oli hieman epämukava tunne, vaikka hemmo ei tehnytkään lähempää tuttavuutta. Olin hieman yllättynyt, että metro voi olla latvoiltaan niin hiljainen, kun kantakaupungissa harvemmin saa omaa "looshia" edes iltaisin.

----------


## jpe

Eipä ollut ensimmäinen kerta kun valitellaan turvattomuuden tunnetta metrossa. Vaikkei minulla pitkäaikaisena vakiokäyttäjänä olekaan mainittavasti pelottavia tilanteita tullut vastaan, niin en lähde väittämäänkään erilaisia kokemuksia omaavien valehtelevan. Muistan kesällä Hesarissa erään vuosikymmeniä alalla työskennelleen metronkuljettajan kertoneen, että 80-luvulla oli hänen mukaansa paljon rauhallisempaa. Kuulemma nykyään jokainen arkipäivä vastaa levottomuudeltaan 80-luvun viikonloppuiltaa.

Väitän kuitenkin joidenkin turvattomuutta valittelevien olevan turhan herkkiä päivitellessään "örvellystä" (lieneekö edes virallinen suomen kielen sana?). Jotkut tuntuvat käsittävän perjantai-iltana hilpeässä pikku nousuhumalassa keskustan baareihin matkustavat keskiluokan nuoret jonain "väkivaltaisina jengeinä", minkä lisäksi yksikin kovaäänisempi tai selvästi päihtynyt kanssamatkustaja tuntuu pilaavan koko matkan.

Ikävä kyllä yleinen asenne tuntuu myös olevan, etteivät sosiaaliset ongelmat sinänsä ole ongelma, vaan se, että "me kunnon ihmiset" joudumme niiden ilmenemistä näkemään. Niinpä turvattomuudesta puhuttaessa tunnutaan lähinnä keskityttävän siihen, kuinka "roskasakin" saa siivottua pois näkyvistä/napattua kiinni sen sijaan, että mietittäisiin, mistä levottomuus ylipäätään johtuu. Mutta nyt mennään jo sen verran kauas aiheesta, että lopetan tähän.




> Danielin syitä täydennän vielä sillä, että turvattomuuden tunne metrossa muodostuu itse junassa koetun tuntemuksen lisäksi tuntemuksesta metron asematiloissa. Tällaisia tiloja käytävineen ja nurkkineen, joiden takana joku voi olla piilossa, ei ratikassa ole lainkaan. Pysäkkikatos on läpinäkyvä lasikoppi ja pysäkit ovat katutilassa, jossa on muitakin ihmisiä ja sosiaalinen kontrolli.



Tällaiset loukkumaiset ja suljetut tilat ovat mielestäni vielä tyypillisempiä kaupunkiratojen asemilla, joissa laitureille kuljetaan usein pitkien ja monimutkaisten silta- tai tunnelirakennelmien kautta. Ne tosin eivät ole - ainakaan kovin syvällä - maan alla, mikä saattaa luoda illuusion metroasemia turvallisemmasta tilasta.

----------


## kemkim

> Mihin kohtaan tämä toinen sisäänkäynti sijoittuisi (Maanpinnalla), ja onko sitä ollut koskaan suunnitelmissa.


Toinen sisäänkäynti olisi Pengerkadun ja Franzeninkadun risteyksessä siinä, missä on ne harmaat ilmanvaihtotornit.

----------


## kemkim

> Eräänä päivänä käytin Kalasataman metroaseman hissiä ja karu totuus paljastui keskellä kirkasta päivää. Syyllinen seisoskeli nolona hissin alapäässä lämmittelemässä. Lasitettu hissi ja valoisa aika. Kyllä on härskiä touhua!


Jospa hissit olisivat nykyistä isompia pikahissejä ja otettaisiin käyttöön kameravalvonta? Tällöin voitaisiin valvomosta ottaa puheyhteys hissiin ja pelästyttää tekijä kesken touhujen. Maksuttomat wc:t olisivat myös kova sana, Kampissa hissit eivät enää haise vanhalla puolella, kun asemalla on maksuton vessa. Yllättäen muutkaan metroasemien hissit kantakaupungissa eivät ole haisseet viime aikoina, mitähän on tapahtunut? Uusi siivousfirma?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Maksuttomat wc:t olisivat myös kova sana, Kampissa hissit eivät enää haise vanhalla puolella, kun asemalla on maksuton vessa.


Näin toimitaan Vienissä (ks. myös Mennäänkö Metrolla s.96). Jokaisella metroasemalla on maksuton vessa, ja sekään ei haise. Onhan kaakeloitu saniteettitila paljon helpompi ja halvempi pitää puhtaana kuin hissi tai metroaseman varjoisa tarpeiden tekoon soveltuva syvennys.

Antero

----------


## antaeus

> Minun mielestäni pitäisi aina olla 2-3 vartijaa siinä laiturilla ja sitten tarkastusmaksu voisi olla paljon enemmän kuin se on juuri nyt (jopa 200).
> 
> En käytä metroa ollenkaan koska se on niin epäturvallinen!


Jos tuollaisia ajatuksia ruveittaisiin toteuttamaan niin kyllähän Hesan metron käyttökustannukset kasvaisivat muutamalla miljoonalla eurolla....

Useimmiten turvattomuuden tunne on ainoastaan tunne. Ja jos katsoo tutkimuksia lähemmin niin ketkäpä ovatkaan eniten pelkääviä kaduilla ja toreilla: no tietysti 65-vuotiaat mummelit ja tilastojen mukaan ne ovat vähiten väkivallan uhreina. Joten se mitä kansa tuntee ja mikä on todellisuutta on kaksi aivan eri asiaa!

Ja että et käytä metroa ollenkaan turvattomuuden takia ehkäpä kertoo enemmän sinusta kuin Hesan metrosta!

Käytän Stokiksen metroa vähintään kaksi kertaa vuorokaudessa ja en olen koskaan (19 vuoden aikana) joutunut väkivallan kohteeksi, vaikka nuoruudessani saatoinkin seikkailla varsin kännissä kotimatkoilla lähiöihin.

----------


## Tonttu18

> niin  nuoruudessani saatoinkin seikkailla varsin kännissä kotimatkoilla lähiöihin.



Sehän kertoo koko jutun  :Wink: 

(En tarkoita että metron sisällä tapahtuisi niin paljon mutta jos olet lukenut niin kontulan metroasemalla oli kaksi tapausta viikon sisällä... :Icon Frown:  )

----------


## jpe

> Käytän Stokiksen metroa vähintään kaksi kertaa vuorokaudessa ja en olen koskaan (19 vuoden aikana) joutunut väkivallan kohteeksi, vaikka nuoruudessani saatoinkin seikkailla varsin kännissä kotimatkoilla lähiöihin.



Onko siellä Tukholmassa nimenomaan T-banassa koettu turvattomuus samalla tavalla mediaseksikäs aihe kuin se on täällä metron kanssa? Pidetäänkö Tunnelbaanaa jotenkin erityisen pelottavana kulkutapana verrattuna vaikkapa lähiöissä kulkeviin light raileihin tai Pendeljuniin?

Siellähän Tunnelbanaverkko kattaa hyvin paljon erilaisia alueita, kun taas Helsingin metron ainukainen linja vastaa jotakuinkin Tukholman sinistä linjaa (en puhu nyt radan linjan iästä ja ratageometriasta, vaan radan yhteyteen rakennetuista lähiöistä). Olisiko Tunnelbana saanut siellä "Metron maineen" (siis jos sillä ei sitä vielä ole, en tiedä ja siksi juuri kysyin) jos vain sininen linja olisi rakennettu lähiöineen, ja liikenne muihin esikaupunkeihin olisi hoidettu muilla tavoin?

----------


## kemkim

> Siellähän Tunnelbanaverkko kattaa hyvin paljon erilaisia alueita, kun taas Helsingin metron ainukainen linja vastaa jotakuinkin Tukholman sinistä linjaa (en puhu nyt radan linjan iästä ja ratageometriasta, vaan radan yhteyteen rakennetuista lähiöistä).


Sininen linja oli itse asiassa aika turvallisen oloinen, kun menin sillä. Lähiöissäkään ei kummempaa ollut. Toki oli erikoista olla Rinkebyssä ja Tenstassa ainoa valkoihoinen alueella, jota vähän paikalliset katsoivat. Ainoa suomen kieli, jota alueella kuulin, tuli romanien suusta. Mutta metrovaunuissa oli ihan turvallinen olo, vaikka asemat kyllä aika karuja ja pimeitä olivatkin Helsingin metroon nähden. No onhan Mellunmäki ja nämä kyllä vähän karuja myöskin, lisäävät pelkoa jo sillä betonisuudella.

----------


## antaeus

> Onko siellä Tukholmassa nimenomaan T-banassa koettu turvattomuus samalla tavalla mediaseksikäs aihe kuin se on täällä metron kanssa? Pidetäänkö Tunnelbaanaa jotenkin erityisen pelottavana kulkutapana verrattuna vaikkapa lähiöissä kulkeviin light raileihin tai Pendeljuniin?
> 
> Siellähän Tunnelbanaverkko kattaa hyvin paljon erilaisia alueita, kun taas Helsingin metron ainukainen linja vastaa jotakuinkin Tukholman sinistä linjaa (en puhu nyt radan linjan iästä ja ratageometriasta, vaan radan yhteyteen rakennetuista lähiöistä). Olisiko Tunnelbana saanut siellä "Metron maineen" (siis jos sillä ei sitä vielä ole, en tiedä ja siksi juuri kysyin) jos vain sininen linja olisi rakennettu lähiöineen, ja liikenne muihin esikaupunkeihin olisi hoidettu muilla tavoin?


Täällä turvattomuus on usein suurempi yleisillä toreilla, mm Stureplan ja Medborgarplatsen, mutta se on enemmänkin raflojen olemassaolosta kiinni. Monet riidat alkavat yökerhojen jonoissa tai juuri niiden sulkiessa 5 aikoihin. Metroihinhan ei pääse ilman lippua (jaa, tiedän että monet hyppivät spärrien yli) ja asemilla näkee varsin usein vahteja, varsinkin yöaikaan.

Sinisen radan ongelmat ovat rauhoittuneet kovasti viime vuosina ja silloinkin ovat usein olleet jengien sisäisiä tappeluja, jos minä länsimaalaisena lähden sinne en ole koskaan kokenut mitään ongelmia, vaikka asuinkin Sundbybergin kaupungissa muutaman vuoden ja käytin Hjulsta-junia.

----------


## jpe

> Täällä turvattomuus on usein suurempi yleisillä toreilla, mm Stureplan ja Medborgarplatsen, mutta se on enemmänkin raflojen olemassaolosta kiinni.



En oikeastaan kysynyt varsinaisesta turvallisuudesta tai turvattomuudesta, vaan Tunnelbanassa koetusta turvattomuuden _tunteesta_ ja yleisesta Tunnelbanan statuksesta.

Helsingissäkin absoluuttisesti mitattuna metrossa tapahtuu hyvin vähän rikoksia todellisen actionin tapahtuessa nimenomaan raflakeskittymien läheisyydessä juurikin viikonloppuöinä ns. menomestojen kiinnimenoaikoina. Oikeastaan muistan kuulleeni (en muista lähdettä tai muutakaan asiaan liittyvää tarkasti, eli tämä ei ole mikään tieteellinen totuus), että yli puolet Helsingin väkivaltarikoksista tehdään alle puolen kilometrin säteellä Rautatieasemasta. Se on helppoa uskoa sikäli kun siellä on ensimmäisiä metroja odotellessa tullut nähtyä yhtä jos toista.

----------


## antaeus

> En oikeastaan kysynyt varsinaisesta turvallisuudesta tai turvattomuudesta, vaan Tunnelbanassa koetusta turvattomuuden _tunteesta_ ja yleisesta Tunnelbanan statuksesta.
> 
> Helsingissäkin absoluuttisesti mitattuna metrossa tapahtuu hyvin vähän rikoksia todellisen actionin tapahtuessa nimenomaan raflakeskittymien läheisyydessä juurikin viikonloppuöinä ns. menomestojen kiinnimenoaikoina. Oikeastaan muistan kuulleeni (en muista lähdettä tai muutakaan asiaan liittyvää tarkasti, eli tämä ei ole mikään tieteellinen totuus), että yli puolet Helsingin väkivaltarikoksista tehdään alle puolen kilometrin säteellä Rautatieasemasta. Se on helppoa uskoa sikäli kun siellä on ensimmäisiä metroja odotellessa tullut nähtyä yhtä jos toista.


Asiahan on Stokiksissa niin että metro on joukkoliikenteen selkäranka ja sille ei useimmiten olekaan vaihtoehtoja; metroa käytetään ihan sen vuoksi että se on! Ainoastaan keskikaupungilla bussit voivat olla vaihtoehto mutta muutoin sen käyttö on 'pakolllista'.
Ja mitä statuksesta on niin metro on niin keskeinen osaa kaupungin elämää, kaupat ja liikkeet mainitsemat aina lähimmän aseman mainoksissaan, bussipysäkkiä ei juuri koskaan. Joten metrolla ajetaan maineesta huolimatta. Ja täällä näkee kaiken maailman kulkijoita vaunuissa, ihan julkkiksista tavallisiin duunareihin ja kaikkia siltä väliltä. Myöskään 65+ eivät välttele sen käyttöä vaan sen on liikenneväline nr 1 useimmille.

----------


## sebastin

lol! New Yorkin metrossa matkustaa lähes 5 miljoonaa ihmistä päivittäin. Ja täällä porataan muutamasta harmittomasta pummista. On varmasti todennäköisempää joutua liikenneonnettomuuteen tai saada syöpä kuin joutua vaaratilanteeseen toisen matkustajan kanssa metrossa. Muuttakaa takaisin pellonreunaan landet.

----------


## TheKraken

Itse olen käytellyt nyt jokusen vuoden metroa pääasiallisena työmatkavälineenä. Aiemmin Kontulassa, nykyisin Hakaniemessä päämajaa pitäneenä.

Täytyy kyllä myöntää, että kohtuullisen usein tuli valittua kulkuvälineeksi bussi kuin mennä seisoskelemaan pimeällä Kontulan asemalle. Useimmiten tuli myös paluumatkalla vaihdettua Itäkeskuksessa bussiin. Säästin siinä ehkä 50 m kävelyssä, mutta ei se kyllä pääsyy ollut.

Nyt taas tulee useimmiten käveltyä Hakaniemen asemalle (n. 500 m) kuin odotella bussia pysäkillä (n. 10 m kotiovelta).

Pari kertaa tunsi itsensä siellä Kontulassa niin uhatuksi, että eipä sinne huvikseen mennyt, vaikka järki sanoikin että todennäköisyys on aika pieni siellä mihinkään kärhämään joutua.

Onhan se silti jos laskee että rapiat 50 miljoonaa matkaa tehdään vuodessa  niin aika monta ahdistelutapausta sinne saisi mahtua, jotta luku olisi jotain muuta kuin marginaalinen.

Mielikuva se kuitenkin se tärkein on.

----------


## kemkim

> Mielikuva se kuitenkin se tärkein on.


Kontulassa asema on betoninen ja karu. Kantakaupungissa asemat ovat laadukkaita ja turvallisen oloisia. Kalliita ovat ehkä olleet nämä kantakaupungin asemat ja paljon on tyhjää tilaa, mutta jotenkin nämä tuntuvat turvallisemmilta kuin idän halpisasemat, jotka ovat vähän kuin pelkkiä seisakkeita. Siksi tykkään käyttää metroa kantakaupungin sisällä, mutta itään päin sillä on epämiellyttävämpää mennä. 

Ruoholahden asema on kyllä vähän turvaton, koska asema on jo päässyt vähän rapistumaan, etenkin se yläosan halli. Rapistuneisuuden lisäksi tulee jotenkin halpa vaikutelma ja vielä siinä pyörii sitä nuorisojengiäkin. Sörnäinen, Hakaniemi, Kaisaniemi, Kamppi ovat siistimpiä. Kampin asema tuntuu turvallisemmalta nykyään sen uuden sisäänkäynnin valmistuttua, kun sieltäkin päästä tulee porukkaa, eikä se ole autio. Kampin vanha puolen ylätaso on vähän hämärä, toisin kuin se Kampin keskuksen puoli tai vaikka Sörnäisten asema. Rautatientorin asema on aika sokkeloinen ja sinne jää katvealueita, joihin voi mennä häiriöporukkaa. Tällaisia sokkeloita olisi hyvä välttää ja olisi hyvä olla useampi poistumistie turvallisuudentunteen lisäämiseksi.

----------

